# metronidazole (flagyl) - and breastfeeding?



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

My OB prescribed this for me for "bacterial vaginosis." He knows I breastfeed my 2 1/2 year old and is supportive of that.

The pharmacist told me that the manufacturer recommends that breastfeeding mothers wean or choose a different drug (!!!).

I've looked online and found at motherrisk and other places, the recommendation that 2 g (my dosage) all at once is fine - with a suggestion to wait 12-24 hours after ingestion before nursing again. Some places don't make the 'wait' recommendation, others do. Motherrisk doesn't.

Apparently the concern is that some studies showed it to be 'mutagenic' (although it's not believed to be so for humans). And that it caused in one infant some severe lactose intolerance, weight issues etc. (makes one wonder whether there's a way to know that it was the culprit?). Most of the information says not to worry, that it's regularly prescribed on preterm infants with no adverse side effects, in amounts larger than pass in mother's milk to the baby, anyway.

But there are a few mentions that it may make (does make?) breastmilk taste bad/bitter.

I think I can manage 12 hours without nursing without any adverse effects for dd2 - she goes that long some days on her own. But will my milk taste bitter? I don't want to inadvertantly cause her to accelerate her weaning!!

Any suggestions? Any experiences? We already take probiotics, since the girls have allergies. So she and I should be somewhat armed for the havoc which a large dose of abx will cause.

TIA!

ETA: The 12-24 hour wait following the 2 g dose I've been prescribed, is recommended by the AAP.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

You can take clyndamycin for BV. I would ask for a different antibiotic or wait 12-24 hours if you are comfortable with it.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Just wanted to bump this as I have been prescribed this for my wisdom teeth and am wondering if I should not be taking it. I am nursing a 1 1/2 year old about 4 -6 times a day still. I don't want it to affect him!


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

get some empty capsules at a super supplements or any pharmacy (mine are NOW brand #1, you can get larger though). make a mixture of a carrier oil (olive, pure vitamin E (only if you don't have issues with soy), coconut any of these will work fine) and tea tree oil. 3:1; oil







tree oil put it in the capsules when you are ready to insert it (I used a dropper). put it as far inside as you can. I would test the mixture on the outside prior to insertion to check the strength. It should be strong enough to tingle, but not burn or create swelling. This mixture is multi purpose. It can be used as an antiseptic also. Use the capsule inside 2-3 times a day until bv symptoms have cleared, then one day more. The website I got this advice from said it would take weeks, but mine was gone after only 5 days. Mine resulted from the ph that happened after my bf ejac inside. I had healed it many times, using other methods like flagyl but it would return. There was no infection however, it was just a case of our bodies not being same ph. I had a doctor explain it... but anyway once I knew the cause, I would insert a capsule after intercourse. We did not stay together for long after I knew this, but in that time it did not return. oh and I wouldn't use flagyl while nursing personally. Well I looked for you, and Dr Thomas Hale says flagyl is ok... but I prefer natural anytime. Here is link to Hale http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/discus/me...tml?1264704289


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elanorh* 

I've looked online and found at motherrisk and other places, the recommendation that 2 g (my dosage) all at once is fine - with a suggestion to wait 12-24 hours after ingestion before nursing again. Some places don't make the 'wait' recommendation, others do. Motherrisk doesn't.

I haven't BTDT but if Motherrisk says it's OK to go ahead and nurse without waiting that would be enough for me, mama. They're really the best source of evidence-based information and if anything conservative about drug safety for nurslings.
I'd go ahead and nurse. I bet your LO will let you know if your milk tastes funny and you can pump and dump to keep up supply.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Hale classifies metronidazole as L2 (i.e. "safer"). He also notes that this drug is commonly prescribed to premature neonates and children.

You can also try searching LactMed http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/sis/htmlgen?LACT for information.


----------



## handspun (Mar 22, 2009)

What about the topical option (Metrogel)? It's a good deal more expensive, but might be worth it. Safety concerns aside, Flagyl has a definite metallic aftertaste- I would not be surprised if it affected the taste of bm.

(Also, OP- are you symptomatic? Most woman have BV at one point or another, and it's usually there without symptoms, and it generally clears without tx. If you are early in a pregnancy or symptomatic, that's a different story, but if it's something that showed up on a pap and you aren't experiencing odor or discharge, you might want to consider forgoing tx.)


----------

